# Orbea Rise incoming



## underblu (Aug 24, 2021)

I have an Orbea Rise M20 incoming. I would’ve preferred the M10 but I was lucky to get the M20 in the right size and color as there are so few available.

I am thinking about upgrading the drive train to an XT m8100 group set. However since this will be primarily used for trails rather than hardcore downhill I think the Fox Float 34 and Float performance DPS should be sufficient. Any thoughts for Rise owners or others would be welcome.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Not a Rise owner, but good practice is to keep all the OEM parts so you can sell the bike as a stock bike next season etc. You may want to spend your money on the range extender anyway . . .


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

I bought an M20 spec for the same reasons and aside from cockpit parts and some wheels I already had, the first upgrade was bigger rotors and suspension. The stock Fox stuff was not up to snuff for me and the bike rides so much better w/Lyrik and Super deluxe rear shock, the Fox susp was just harsh in my experience and the 34 platform is not really stiff enough for the bike IMO. I'm sure the higher end Fox stuff is nicer tho. Sorry probably not what you want to hear was an expensive upgrade. The brakes aren't the best either that's next up for me but they have been adequate.

The SLX drivetrain has actually been pretty solid altho I wore it out pretty quickly and have already swapped cass/chain, I wouldn't bother w/that upgrade personally probably only marginal gains for the $ spent. Get a 36 or Lyrik!


----------



## underblu (Aug 24, 2021)

Tickle said:


> I bought an M20 spec for the same reasons and aside from cockpit parts and some wheels I already had, the first upgrade was bigger rotors and suspension. The stock Fox stuff was not up to snuff for me and the bike rides so much better w/Lyrik and Super deluxe rear shock, the Fox susp was just harsh in my experience and the 34 platform is not really stiff enough for the bike IMO. I'm sure the higher end Fox stuff is nicer tho. Sorry probably not what you want to hear was an expensive upgrade. The brakes aren't the best either that's next up for me but they have been adequate.
> 
> The SLX drivetrain has actually been pretty solid altho I wore it out pretty quickly and have already swapped cass/chain, I wouldn't bother w/that upgrade personally probably only marginal gains for the $ spent. Get a 36 or Lyrik!


thanks for the suggestions. I have the Pike on my Heckler MX-S. If the Fox 34 proves harsh, I might try that or the Lyric.

I've heard good things about the SLX m7100 so maybe I'll leave that as is and upgrade the brakes to code R.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

I had a Pike too on my previous bike was definitely a better fork than the 34, I'm looking at the new Hayes brakes they sure seem to get good reviews at least.


----------

